# Got visa, looking for job



## ssb33 (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope this forum will be able to help me. I and my family have got visas to immigrate and we need to stamp our passports by April 2015. Being a family man I am hesitant to land in Australia without a job offer. I am an engineering graduate, have a number of ceritfications relevant to my field and have over 15 years experience as a quality assurance manager/supervisor. Would appreciate if anybody could suggest on the best way to go about looking for a job. If I do not find one will it be too risky to travel with a family (wife and two kids)? Appreciate all and any help.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Very few people land in Australia with a job. Most come over with enough money to keep them going for several months and apply for jobs once they get there. Employees will be hesitant to employ someone who isn't in the country...especially in the current climate when they have plenty of choice from local candidates.If you come over and you are comfortable with getting any kind of work (even if not in your field straight away) you should be ok.

I would look at a website like seek.com.au - that's one of the largest job websites in Australia. 

Best of luck


----------



## ssb33 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks Engaus for that information.
A followup question - how much money do you think would be advisable? I need to stay and look for a job somewhere in the Northern Territories. I understand Darwin is very expensive - are there cheaper alternatives? But then I guess most opportunities would be in Darwin, right?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwin will be best bet but maybe also Alice Springs. Darwin is expensive. I would bring enough to last 6 months without a job.

It also depends where you will stay. Check out hotels/motels or renting a room and see the costs. The best move is to come and look and get a job and then get your family to come but make sure they make first entry by the date.

I would be looking at bringing maybe 30,000. It is best to be cautious on the job front.


----------



## mailtosomesh (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Mish,

30000/- seems a bit high for 6 months. 

Any estimate for one person in Sydney ???


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

At a guess I would bring the same. If you have to remember everything adds up so: rent, food, electricity, entertainment, getting around.

May not be 30,000 but it is better to be safe than sorry. The last thing you need is to not have a job and no money either.


----------



## JaneWilson911 (Nov 13, 2014)

I would definitely start by browsing the websites for job offers. Some companies arrange online interviews, so you may have a chance there. But I would also recommend not to wait to find a job first, because it's not certain if you'll be able to find one. Prepare to work something else before you find a job in your field, because you never know if there will be work in your field in the beginning. And if I were you, I would try the bigger cities. I read that it's harder to find work in the small cities when you're new in the country.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

We've found the following job websites very useful:
- Seek.com.au
- Careerone.com.au, 
- MyCareer.com.au. 
- linkme.com.au

I would also suggest that you include some sort of note at the TOP of your resume to say that you already have a ___ visa and are in the process of relocating to Australia. We have also mentioned that we are available for Skype interviews in the interim and have included our Skype address. 

Good luck!


----------

